# UDC Check In



## LordCommander (Mar 23, 2022)

Kind of a follow up to my last post and seeing how the UDC level is impacting everybody else.

Please hit me with any questions you have!  I'd love to help give you guys some insight!


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 23, 2022)

Why does the UDC only have one size box? Not trying to build a wall with a big box of 4 shirts


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 24, 2022)

UDC Here
					

The purple ones are a little smaller, correct?  Idk if you know, but does anyone know if the new purple repacks fit on a single tray in the sorter?  I’ve never been ob trained but heard the green boxes were on 2 trays on the sorter. Anyone have any insight?  From what I have seen glimpsing up at...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Luck (Mar 25, 2022)

No questions from me this time. How is life over at the UDC? You guys crammed full over capacity too?


----------



## LordCommander (Mar 25, 2022)

Oh my God, yes. Like nothing I've seen before.

The way things are coming in from the drop is almost redefining how the building functions with all the full case conveyable going out, coupled with UDCs getting rid of our online order area. 

I don't think our warehousing department has had a week off mandatory since the week after the new year.

As far as the rest of the building, we're all struggling with the new overall prods measurement that HQ introduced.  It's gotta a ton of us used to VLE, haha.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 26, 2022)

@LordCommander does a UDC DC have a quality dept? If so….


----------



## LordCommander (Mar 26, 2022)

RWTM said:


> @LordCommander does a UDC DC have a quality dept? If so….


A quality department???  No. 

Both packing solutions have a rework TM that helps us identify metrics on where we can improve.  WHS IMs help us check on whether locations are correct.  IB has a Problem Solver for when we get freight that isn't meant to come into the building.  Each main department has LWWs that can reach out and have checks/balances on the the other.

And the ICQA team is there.  They do something.  I don't know what it is, but they do something. (They pass their work on to other departments, and make reports)


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 26, 2022)

LordCommander said:


> And the ICQA team is there.  They do something.  I don't know what it is, but they do something. (They pass their work on to other departments, and make reports)


As a previous ICQA team member I can confirm that is exactly what we did. Data collect and hand off. That's it.


----------



## LordCommander (Mar 26, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> As a previous ICQA team member I can confirm that is exactly what we did. Data collect and hand off. That's it.


Thank you, from the bottom of my heart. I feel vindicated after have been given the runaround for so long!


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 26, 2022)

LordCommander said:


> Thank you, from the bottom of my heart. I feel vindicated after have been given the runaround for so long!


I am honored to have granted you vindication 🙇‍♂️ but really tho. That's why I left ICQA. They could be doing so much more other than doing what you said exactly. Even now some ICQA team members want to leave. It's easy with physically and yes there is a lot of mental work to it but the part where they are "coming up with countermeasures" was a complete lie. Well not really if they lied than your MIGHT be included to creating countermeasures.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 27, 2022)

LordCommander said:


> A quality department???  No.
> 
> Both packing solutions have a rework TM that helps us identify metrics on where we can improve.  WHS IMs help us check on whether locations are correct.  IB has a Problem Solver for when we get freight that isn't meant to come into the building.  Each main department has LWWs that can reach out and have checks/balances on the the other.
> 
> And the ICQA team is there.  They do something.  I don't know what it is, but they do something. (They pass their work on to other departments, and make reports)


.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 27, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I am honored to have granted you vindication 🙇‍♂️ but really tho. That's why I left ICQA. They could be doing so much more other than doing what you said exactly. Even now some ICQA team members want to leave. It's easy with physically and yes there is a lot of mental work to it but the part where they are "coming up with countermeasures" was a complete lie. Well not really if they lied than your MIGHT be included to creating countermeasures.


Did they only have you doing the basics?
(Basics being bin accuracy/cleansing, IB dock audits & ISI)


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 27, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Did they only have you doing the basics?
> (Basics being bin accuracy/cleansing, IB dock audits & ISI)


That plus hold boths


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 27, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> That plus hold boths



I’d get super bored and bail too if that were the case. We have at least 6 or 7 other things TMs/OMs have added on top of that stuff in my building. Must depend how ambitious the people are. (People not meaning you, but the cumulative whole of the department)


----------



## RWTM (Mar 28, 2022)

@LordCommander I found a UDC label (container not found) and a regular flow label on a baby mattress tonight. Made me think of you….


----------



## LordCommander (Mar 28, 2022)

RWTM said:


> @LordCommander I found a UDC label (container not found) and a regular flow label on a baby mattress tonight. Made me think of you….


Hahaha, the small impact a random post can have.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 2, 2022)

@LordCommander yo bro found a weird UDC label on the wall of a trailer last night. It said store 75. Do you kno store 75?


----------



## LordCommander (Apr 5, 2022)

RWTM said:


> @LordCommander yo bro found a weird UDC label on the wall of a trailer last night. It said store 75. Do you kno store 75?


Apparently it's a store in Houston?  Means nothing as far as I'm concerned, haha.  The beauty of being not directly attached to the stores.


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 14, 2022)

What type of merchandise is filling the UDC's?


----------



## Luck (Apr 15, 2022)

No I in Team said:


> What type of merchandise is filling the UDC's?


Mostly clothes and seasonal items like shovels and ice melt. Some tech product as well.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

™️


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

No I in Team said:


> What type of merchandise is filling the UDC's?


SF


----------



## LordCommander (Apr 17, 2022)

No I in Team said:


> What type of merchandise is filling the UDC's?


Like others have said, it's mostly softlines and seasonal products.  Also loads of baby related items, since it's hard to predict sales for baby stuff.  

It's always fun to see what comes through our scrap orders that we fulfill due to shortages in RDCs on backordered toys and such.   I still smell these POS strawberry bears every once in a while, and it drives the team mad when we have to work them.


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 18, 2022)

Thanks for the update. We're not proactive at all. We just open the door and make the comment, "That's a lot of freight." 

Shortly there after the dumpster catches fire and leadership complians about the smell and how slow we are.


----------

